# 1st french trip



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

hi all - just got back - two weeks ago today ( computer not working hence no update until now, my daughter said " it just stopped dad" - right !!! anyway one new psu later i'm up and running.

just spent a month in france dipping our toes in everywhere - normandy then arcoss from st marlo to vannes - britteny next time - down the west cost to hourtin ( west of bordeaux) stopping at various places - vannes, normoutier, st gilles croix do vie, wild camping next to the beach north of la rochelle, la rochelle, hourtin. then headed west to the dordogne - domme, lescaux and on to the loire from there upto versailles and paris and back to the coast.

only had two unpleasant nights - one on hourtin aire, a large family group of locals turned up at 9:00 at night and preceded to party until about 1am - it looked like a weekly thing, at least30 or 40 of them so avoid this aire like the plague on friday nights. other bad night was on the aire next to calais ferry port - very noise just with the general noise from the docks, left very early next morning - 5:30 !

had a great time - what a pleasure to be in a country that welcomes motorhomes !! can;t wait for next year


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed your trip Dave, thanks for the info on Hourtin Aire, will make a note not to go Friday nights  

You often get local youths riding their noisy motorbikes in the evening but generally all go home by 10pm.


----------

